# Just a dream



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I had a really cool dream. I dreamed that I found betas at a store near my house and they were miniature. They were sooooooooo cute. They were grown up and yet no bigger than my fingernail. Do they really exist? I doubt it, but that would be so cool.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

haha Mine are that big, but they are only 3 months old..so No I doubt they exsist in real life. Cool dream though.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Well if there's giants, which i think were breed up (correct me if I'm wrong) couldn't they be breed down?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

there are a lot of people trying to do this but no one has sucsedded.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

there was a line of mini's at one time ( jeff hiller bred them) but nothing ever came of them. They were about half the size of normal.



RC


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Rc i never new there was a line....


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i want mini bettas!!!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

That was more then a few years ago and it's not around anymore.



RC


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

imagine neon tetra sized betta


----------



## leder_of_natara (Mar 15, 2006)

(RC) said:


> That was more then a few years ago and it's not around anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> RC


What happened to them? Why did they all die?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't think they all died... There just wasn't any demand for them or it they didn't work out some other way for the line.


RC


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That is really sad. They would be really cool even if they waere just the size of neon tetras.


----------



## K.c. Guppys (Dec 28, 2006)

Ive got a black mini pk. Hes soo tiny and full grown too. Hes maybe 1/3 to 1/2 the size of the normals. Ill try to get a piccy of him flaring off with a normal male


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've got 4 month old fry that are that size K.c and I don't think they are going to grow any bigger. They just don't seem to be growing any more, or they are growing so slowly that I can't tell coz I see them everyday. I gave a friend of mine one of the fry about a month ago and she put him into her community tank with guppys and now the Betta thinks he is a guppy, keeps trying to mate with the females. hahaha. He seems to be growing a lot faster in that environment than mine are in their individual jars. I've begun cutting the top section off soda bottles and using them as tanks for the fry hoping they grow more but if they don't then I'll end up with a line of stunted (mini) Bettas!!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

anasfire23 said:


> then I'll end up with a line of stunted (mini) Bettas!!


It drives me absolutely nuts seeing people market stunted fish as "mini". Stunted fish is not a selling point, or at least shouldn't be. Oh and I'm not saying you would do that, just that I've seen it done.


----------

